# Introducing Ripple!



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Ripple is the newest addition to the family, and is such a joy! Looking forward to lots of adventures with this guy - let the craziness begin!


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Jenagro said:


> Ripple is the newest addition to the family, and is such a joy! Looking forward to lots of adventures with this guy - let the craziness begin!


He is soooo cute!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is adorable! Enjoy that fuzzy puppy stage, it flies by.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

So cute! He looks like a "wise old soul" already. Of course right after the pictures were taken I am sure he was a little mad man.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG, that face...what an adorable little fluff muffin!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! Ripple is a beauty. Enjoy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's darling, Congratulations. 
Great pictures.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats he is adorable!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

LOVE that first picture! He's adorable!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh My Goodness!!!! Cuteness overload!!! Congrats, cant wait to watch Ripple grow!!!!!:x:x:x


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Congratulations he is one handsome pup. Enjoy your furry bundle of fun.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Like mother, like son. Ripple's mom on the left, Ripple on the right at roughly the same age. And a pic with his uncle Fletcher


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

What a cute pup!


----------



## joannabelle54 (Nov 25, 2017)

OMG! So precious! Puppy breath.... YES!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Awww!!!!, Ripple is so cute, the photos are beyond adorable x


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ripple is a very handsome boy! Congrats.


----------



## MacandMe (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh the squishy cuteness!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Ripple's first snow! In typical golden style - he loved it!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

He is beautiful and your photos are fantastic


----------



## pepper242 (Dec 4, 2017)

So cute! Love the pics!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Growing right before my eyes!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy, these new pictures are really great.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my, what a beauty


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

There is just something about them. They just call to you. What an energetic and handsome little guy. Reminds me of my first golden, Cirrus. Here is a painting of him that a friend did...


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

3.5/almost 4 months old! I just love this puppy!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's precious. Isn't amazing how fast they change? I love the pictures. Are he and the cat friends?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He's a stunner. That cat photo is hilarious!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

He's perfect!!!!! Love the photos. He won't a puppy for long so enjoy it as much as you can.

dlm ny country


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

cwag said:


> He's precious. Isn't amazing how fast they change? I love the pictures. Are he and the cat friends?


Yes, he and Obi are good friends! Ripple has gotten a bit rough with him in his toddler/teething phase, but they wrestle all the time. They hang out together in the yard, and Obi likes to sneak attack, which is what happened in the picture. Here's a pic of Obi in Ripple's pen the first night without his littermates. Obi would bathe and snuggle him until he became all shark teeth!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is such a good looking little guy, he's going to be gorgeous. 
Great pictures, love the ones of him with his buddy Obi


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness..he is so stinking handsome...I love watching him grow!!!! What a beauty....


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

4.5 months old now, and looking so grown up already. They grow so darn fast!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure is a good looking boy.......


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful picture


----------



## dgalow (Jan 23, 2018)

Stunning pup and young dog! The fur ball stage makes me want to simply smooch him! Great looking pup!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

*5 months old!*

Rip is already taller than his mom and is looking more dog than puppy every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your handsome boy.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Beautiful dogs, gorgeous pictures!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

He is a gorgeous puppy! I love the action shots in the snow -- especially the one where he is taking a turn and his ears are flying! Enjoy!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ripple looks awesome. I feel his soul sneaking inside my heart. He is filling out nice. Who is the breeder?

dlm ny country


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you so much for continuing to post these gorgeous photos! I think Ripple could have his own calendar. Looking forward to watching him grow up.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Ripple looks awesome. I feel his soul sneaking inside my heart. He is filling out nice. Who is the breeder?
> 
> dlm ny country


He was co-bred by me and my breeder (Eldorado Goldens); we co-own his dam. She was bred to a Tangleloft dog. Here is is pedigree:
Pedigree: Bluebird Eldorado's Still Waters Run Deep


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

*Update from the last few months*

It's been a while since I updated Ripple's thread, so I wanted to post some pictures from the last few months. He's 7.5 months old now and has definitely entered the teenage phase. He conveniently forgets the rules when he finds something more interesting to do or see. Overall, though, he has been a easy, lovable, laid-back puppy and we love him to pieces. I took him to a UKC show a couple weeks ago - 1st time in the ring for either of us! There's a huge learning curve, and I'm afraid I don't do him justice, but he did a great job almost finishing his UKC championship in 4 shows (we just need one more competition win)! We have some work to do before trying AKC, but I am enjoying getting out and just having fun with him.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

He's a gorgeous dog, and such a sweet expression. Thanks for posting more pics.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

*Ripple picture update*

I just wanted to update Ripple's thread with some pictures of him at 8-9 months old. Overall, he's doing great! He picked up a nasty virus at the show a couple months ago, and it's taken a while to get his gut back to normal. I was hoping to show him this coming weekend to try to finish his UKC CH, but I'm dealing with frozen shoulder, so it's a no go. I'm enjoying watching him grow and love his goofy, sweet ways, despite going through the terrible teenage phase!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's such good looking boy, great pictures. 
Hope your shoulder is better soon...take care of yourself.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

That is one *fantabulous* looking guy. He's got moxie too !!! May his journey be filled with good health, treats and unlimited tail wags.

dlm ny country


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

*Saying goodbye to the puppy forum*

Ripple is one! Where has the time gone? I can't believe my little bundle is now an 80lb chunk of muscle! He may look mature, but still acts like a puppy, which is awesome as his goofy ways make us laugh every day! Here are some recent pictures to cap off his 1st year. Thanks to the Forum for allowing me another place to have a photo diary of his growth!


----------



## DonnaK (Sep 18, 2018)

Adorable! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is such a gorgeous boy. I love that happy face picture, thanks.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

arty:arty:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY RIPPLE!!!!!!:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

hE'S SUCH a handsome boy!!!!! Love the pic of him climbing on the couch....What, dont I belong here???? Lol....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Handsome Ripple, you were the cutest puppy and now an even more gorgeous big boy x


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday handsome Ripple  Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------

